# Bach at his best



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Just listen to that basso continuo at 3:30 to 4:95 in his harpsichord concerto in E mjaor. I am having a musical orgasm listening to it...

His concerto in D minor is music that only the Gods could have forged into being.

Words can't describe... Listen is all you are required to do.


----------

